# Excel-Problem: Beschriftung der x-Achse soll Text sein und keine Zahlen



## Dreamlander (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss ein Diagramm mit drei Funktionen erstellen: siehe hier. Dabei taucht jedoch ein Problem auf.

Wenn ich die x-Achse nicht mit Zahlen, sondern mit Text beschriften will, bleibt mir nur das Liniendiagramm. Weil ich aber Fraktionen (x-Werte) habe, die nicht in allen Funktionen auftauchen, kann keine durchgehende Linie gebildet werden.
Wie bekomme ich es nun hin, dass das Diagramm wie gezeigt abgebildet wird, aber dabei alle Punkte einer Funktion miteinander verbunden werden, egal ob Zwischenwerte fehlen?

Und dann noch was "ästhetisches": Die Teilstriche der y-Achsen befinden sich ja auf Höhe der Zahlenwerte, die der x-Achse aber versetzt dazu (jedenfalls beim Liniendiagramm). Kann man das ändern, sodass auch bei der x-Achse die Teilstriche direkt über dem Text und somit direkt unter dem Punkt im Diagramm sitzen?



Spoiler



Ja, ich könnte es auch als Punkt XY-Diagramm ausgeben, aber dann brauche ich eine zusätzliche Tabelle, um die x-Achsen-Zahlen zu erklären. Das ist doof und lästig.


  


Besten Dank für Antworten & Hilfe!


[Spätes Edit] In wachem Zustand Text optimiert


----------



## Dreamlander (30. Dezember 2007)

Habe nun doch eine Lösung gefunden. Man muss sie nur ein wenig anpassen, aber dann klappt es wunderbar!


----------

